# Mercer Junction Closing



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I just received an email from David from Mercer Junction who stated that he will be closing the end of the year.
He says that lack of product is the main reason. I’ve been buying from him for a few years now and have had great success along with his tremendous customer service.
I wish him nothing but the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I never bought from Mercer. There are too many other shops that are closer to me. But I’m, sorry to see they are closing. When MTH announced they will be closing next April, I thought that it might result in the closing of some local hobby shops. And from browsing their on-line offerings, it looks like Mercer carries more MTH than the other brands.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect we're going to see a bunch of places close that were MTH shops. One wonders about big MTH dealers like Mr. Muffin's Trains. I see they're adding Lionel stuff, can't be too soon!


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

I was at Dave's shop a few weeks back, and he told me then that this was coming. But it's still depressing to see the official announcement. Aside from his being the shop owner, Dave is a great asset to the O gauge hobby with his knowledge, skill, and willingness to help others. I always enjoyed my visits to Mercer Junction and our BS sessions about local Western Pa history, especially US Steel and the Union/Bessemer & Lake Erie Railroads(of which we are both fans). I was also fortunate enough to be invited to Dave's home to see his personal layout and it is quite the detailed industrial themed display. Dave, thanks for the Mercer Junction Train Shoppe and best wishes for the future. See you soon and please don't abandon the trains for those bikes!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a bummer to hear about Dave closing, I guess we have to get used to the idea.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Any hobby store that's gauge specific, doesn't have a good online presence is courting going out of business sale on the front door. Never shopped at Mercer, but losing another store is not good.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Dave's store was very cool. He had a bit of everything for building a layout including the knowledge of how to do it. I would stop there every time I was in the area. Fewer and fewer of these sort of stores around anymore.

Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Exactly. That is why I BUY things from the stores I visit. I travel for business and I am based in Iowa. When I went to Minnesota 2 weeks ago I purchased from a hobby store $175 worth of stuff. When I go to Chicago I always buy from Chicagoland and Berwyn. I have a ton of commitment at Hobby Haven in Des Moines, and purchase from Caboose Stop in Cedar Falls, Iowa. Buy folks, even though it might be a bit high. 

In 30 years, we will likely only have on line..,


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

30 years? It won't take that long I suspect. I think the only survivors will be large generational owned family stores that have both brick and mortar presents and a large established on line "store". We will all be forced to travel or buy on line. The on line buying I'm sure has already hit new highs these days with this covid-19 thing. I live in Illinois. Every shop within 80 miles of me is long ago closed. The last time I knew, there were a few in and near Joliet, Des Plains, and Plainfield. One in Joliet I have been to several times. Since it is an 80 mile drive each way, it isn't just a matter of "hey let's jump in the car and go to Joliet". There was a time when there were as many as 10 scattered around in cities near me. Now there are none. I knew 4 of the owners well and they all told me the internet killed their local business. These people had been open for decades. One was a very good friend. He was a Lionel Authorized Dealer and Repair Center. He told me more than once that he would often get people in that had a Lionel product, usually and engine, that needed work done under warranty. He knew he hadn't sold the product by looking at his records but was duty bound to do the repairs or do an exchange then he would have to deal with Lionel. He would ask the customer where he purchased the engine or whatever they had, and the answer was most often "the internet". It is too late around here but you other people who are near a train store or a general hobby store that has a good train supply, need to support that store or it too will close. Some times you might have to pay a bit more. So what? You might just be helping the owner stay open. I know a lot of you east coast guys buy from the large on line businesses and that's fine and can get advise or help over the phone but I still say it is better to get to know the local owner and ask the same questions. Far better personal experience. Now I'll put my soap box away. 

Kenny


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

I hesitate to write this because of the reaction I expect I’ll get. I’m glad for on line retailers. My experience with train hobby stores is decidedly negative. 

When I was a kid, I had an HO set and used to visit Hojack Hobbies frequently. Often I was the only person in the store. I was a kid and didn’t have much money, but the owner never once talked to me or encouraged me in the hobby. After a couple of years, that set went in the attic. 

40 years later, I see little improvement. There are 2 stores within easy drives from me and I’ve been to both twice. One is basically a dump, the other is nice, but neither engaged me at all when I went in their stores. I’m obviously a new customer- at least ask me if I needed help. I like supporting local businesses. I called one to preorder two Broadway Limited locomotives A and B set, a $500+ order. They took my order and I never heard from them again (they didn’t charge me so I’m not out anything). I followed up when I saw the production run was out. Three calls and an email with no response. So, I ordered them online and had them in a week - including a nice hand written note saying hi.

All I can think of is that I was not a regular at these stores. I would have become one if I got any service. Their loss too, not bragging, but I’m a successful professional with no kids. I have money to blow on trains.

Both today, and 40 years ago, these owners missed chances to grow new customers.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

One of the reasons Dave's store will be missed was because his place was the antithesis of the stores you experienced. Very friendly and knowledgeable staff.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave NYC 1962 said:


> I hesitate to write this because of the reaction I expect I’ll get. I’m glad for on line retailers. My experience with train hobby stores is decidedly negative.


I agree with Pete, just because you had bad service from a couple of hobby shops, that's no reason to tar all train stores with the same brush! When folks come into Henning's, they bend over backwards to service their needs. From pre-war to the most modern stuff, there is help available and freely given. Kids get the premier treatment, we have regulars that keep bringing their parents back.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

It's fair to say, agree with all of you. I have had nice dealings with Mercer Junction and Henning's (both online). I'm sure they're fine stores in person too. The northeastern US seems to be blessed with many fine train stores none of which I have visited in person. 

Now, as to Dave NYC 1962's experience, mine has been almost exactly the same. I've been to every Lionel/MTH dealer within 20 miles of me (STL).

Without fail, past and present, I have either received the "invisible man" treatment or outright hostility. That is my experience and no reflection on any store outside of the St. Louis metropolitan area.

It's not all doom and gloom though. This sad state of affairs is to the benefit of good stores like Henning's. All of my new purchases are online and potentially through them.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I should add that there is one good train store here that deals in 100% used prewar and postwar (a little modern). Anyone local will know what I'm talking about. They don't carry new trains or work on new trains so I don't include them in my scorched earth synopsis of the St. Louis train store scene.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

No train stores anywhere near where I live, but when I lived in a major metro area, there were a couple of stores. One had a substantial mail order business, the other was almost all in-store sales. The former was terrible to deal with. Had no real interest in in-store customers, so I hardly ever bought anything in there, and after a while didn't stop in any more. At the other store, I purchased maybe half my collection of postwar trains. However, that part of their business has really trailed off, and the last years they seem more interested in pushing new product. I'm sure that's where most of the profits are. The main thing I did and do not like about that store is all the guys that go in there on a regular basis just to "talk" and hardly ever buy anything. The owner is too nice to move on to paying customers, so you can end up just waiting a half hour or more to get some attention. I only get there about once a year now, but things haven't changed. I think what saves them is they sell all gages, not just O.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We like to _shoot the breeze_ at Henning's, but if an actual customer shows up, we snap to!


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Cedar Falls Iowa has a great train store Caboose Stop and they do shows as well. But they (Merlyn and Carol) are surely in their 70s now. They need to retire. If one passes, the store will be sold. I think its 95% O Scale. They are kind nice people.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Over the years as I traveled east I was fortunate to stop in Dave's shop a couple times. I parked out front and stood like a 5 year old gazing through the window before I went inside. Dave a 611 running and what a nice layout. We talked, he thanked my for stopping. What a nice guy and shop. Sorry to see this happen.

Glad I bought a "Mercer Junction" long sleeve t!!


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

I'm following this post with interest. 
They say it takes all kinds, and I guess that applies to train stores, too. It's my hope all you eastern modelers realize how good you've got it compared to the rest of the country and elsewhere. 
I live on the west coast, near Vancouver, whose prime all-scales hobby store "Central Hobbies" had to close and we're hoping they are relocating to a less expensive location. Western Canada has few hobby shops catering to O gauge, and it seems that we're seeing the tail-end of that era, so the few remaining shops that really cater to the customer, as Dave's post referred to, will probably make it and do better in the future. The kind Dave referred to won't make it in the future, so it will have to be the ones that really put out the welcome who will survive.
With the closing of MTH, there's a focus on supply. I'm going to bet that the used train market is going to pick up a lot of latent and newer interest, but with Covid so rampant, who can say anything for sure? When the time comes that the disease is under control (that won't be tomorrow, for sure), the new, more expensive train markets could spike a bit. 
Postwar/prewar or less-expensive trains will not die a Covid death, but I'm worried that some parts of our hobby are in big trouble...


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> ... but I'm worried that some parts of our hobby are in big trouble...


I do not disagree with your post.

But consider this: 20 years ago, there was virtually no online presence for the O-gauge train hobby. Now we the ability to peruse products; both the new from the mfg's (not withstanding MTH) and the old from days of yore (eBay, etc.). We can buy virtually anything available no matter where it's located. Most will swear by the assistance and customer support of many online retailers. And we have this and other forums to enjoy the activities and knowledge of likeminded hobbyists. It's not the same by any means. I'm sure many miss the holiday displays and visiting the local shops. But it is a significant step up from being limited to product availability and knowledge from a few stores within driving distance. Some of those stores adapted with the times and have made the transition to online sales. Others have not. Change is hard on most. And the newer online aspect of the hobby has been indispensable given the current pandemic.

_"All things must and do change my friend."_

Eddie Murphy as Prince Akeem from the 1988 movie "Coming to America".


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I live in one of those areas with no near-by train shops. I have visited some 2.5 to 6 hours away. The visit to the 6 hour away store was very nice and I spent some money.
The 2.5 hour trip was to "the largest model train store in the state", ( not the one in which I live ) and I was ignored for @ a half hour. There was one person in the store when I arrived who left about 5 minutes later. I continued to browse for a while and was asked when I was leaving if I wanted any help. My answer was " Not now". I realize that all train stores are not 
like this. So now I buy by mail.


----------

